

Sliced Bread, the best thing since... err? - xmjw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sliced_bread

======
dang
HN's guidelines ask you not to editorialize titles.

------
igetspam
i have just learned so much about sliced bread. this was a rather fun lunch
time read. thanks for that.

